# Cr0_Reps_Smit in Tahoe



## Redmond513

NIce vid. Such a smooth style. Cro, makes it look too easy.


----------



## Smokehaus

Cro ripping it as usual.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2

Sooo smooth. Absolutely murdered it. That park looks amazing too!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Redmond513 said:


> NIce vid. Such a smooth style. Cro, makes it look too easy.


Yep badass


----------



## Donutz

Not to minimize his skilz, because he's obviously got'em, but it shows what a difference getting a lot of mountain days can make.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

thanks yet again everyone, its nice to see so much positive feedback. also thanks to BA for helping me out when he can Hot Laps With Cro The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## linvillegorge

Donutz said:


> it shows what a difference getting a lot of mountain days can make.


No substitute for it. I'm not getting near as many days this year as I was last season and I can tell a huge difference in my riding. I suck even more than usual. :laugh:

Nice vid, Cro!


----------



## killclimbz

Fuck yeah Cro! That is some good shit right there!


----------



## herzogone

Stickers, gas-pump ads, now Never Summer vids on angrysnowboarder.com... at this rate it won't be long before Cr0 is the universal symbol of snowboarding 

But seriously, as others have said, super smooth... I'm so jealous of how easy he makes it look :thumbsup:


----------



## Music Moves

Sick as usual...


----------



## SnowDawg

I agree with the others, love the style and how easy all the ticks look.


----------



## Fredles

that's sick cro.. i'd love to do some filming with you, hit me up if you ever go to copper


----------



## t21

only in my dreams... seriously though, you make it look so smooth:thumbsup:


----------



## handscreate

DAMN! I wish I could make any of that look that good (or even 10% as good, haha). Your riding in this video makes it all look effortless!!!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Your backside lip and backside hardway 1 switch 5050. Can I has??


----------



## CaP17A

this snowboarder is not gud


----------



## Argo

Just saw this video, I am never on my pc and apple doesnt work well with vimeo..... anyhow, that is some great style. you make it look super easy.


----------



## Donutz

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Your backside lip and backside hardway 1 switch 5050. Can I has??


Not with _that_ elbow!


----------



## Argo

Cro, do they have a full time coaching program through a Tahoe resort/academy/club? 

Since I'm asking, snowolf.... Do they have one up at hood that you know of? 

I'm putting my son on the club here in vail next year. I think it's fairly inexpensive, aside from travel and competitions... Like $4500/year for sept-April 6 day a week coaching 830-1330.... If he likes it and competes well it will be hard to move from here for a while unless I find a similar program.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Argo said:


> Cro, do they have a full time coaching program through a Tahoe resort/academy/club?
> 
> Since I'm asking, snowolf.... Do they have one up at hood that you know of?
> 
> I'm putting my son on the club here in vail next year. I think it's fairly inexpensive, aside from travel and competitions... Like $4500/year for sept-April 6 day a week coaching 830-1330.... If he likes it and competes well it will be hard to move from here for a while unless I find a similar program.


yea theres things like that here but mainly competition teams that ride on weekends and some kids ride on weekdays who get home schooled. the mtn i worked at is planning on opening an academy but thats still in the works. living in tahoe was a ton of fun this year but work didnt quite work out how i planned it so ive been thinking about moving out to colo next year and looking for a place to work around breck.


----------



## Argo

At your ability level you should check out team summit or ski and snowboard club vail. I don't know what certs you have but your skills are on. 

Snowboarding Program | Team Summit

Ski & Snowboard Club Vail

It's much cheaper to live in breck/summit. I would have gone with team summit but I'm in vail. SSCV also has more exposure..... I don't know what the pay scale for coaches is but the programs go virtually year round in vail and 6 days a week.... Team summit is similar.


----------



## Argo

Also, most of the instructors that actually live here year round that I know live down in edwards/Avon/mint urn or some other place than in vail. That means no free bus to work but you do get free parking..... With all the dips hits around I try to only ride the bus once or twice a week anyhow....

Working with team summit you would have summit stage bus to any of their mtns living in breck, silver thorn, frisco, dillon, keystone or copper...... But no free parking anywhere. Breck and copper are known for their terrain parks. Vail is coming around nicely on their parks with the new crew they have.


----------



## Extremo

That is what I call killing it. I'll be adding that to my likes fer sure.


----------



## jojoinabox

Liked! :thumbsup: 

That's pretty amazing haha, I'm never even going to come close to how good you are


----------



## jliu

Northstar eh? You should challenge Horgmo to a game of in your face! 

Sweet riding.


----------



## dreampow

Its been said many times over but this is sweet. 

Plenty of pros do more rotations and stuff, but I would rather watch less rotations with this smooth relaxed effortless style:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I think snowolf's "poetry in motion" is spot on... bravo sir... a pleasure to watch


----------



## slyder

after the 14th time watching....I just realized you ride Goofy... hahaha another plus for me


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Cr0 spotted at Breck:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

its like wheres waldo, where will you find me next??!


----------



## SimonB

Yeah, you're stalked. Better watch yourself...


----------



## SnowMotion

I just want to through out there that you have on a sweet Snug Life hoodie in the last vid!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

SnowMotion said:


> I just want to through out there that you have on a sweet Snug Life hoodie in the last vid!!


yea i love my snug life ha


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Snowolf said:


> Heard a rumor that you might be headed for Mt. Hood in the near future. If so, I want to make sure we can meet up and do a little riding and a lot of drinking this year. Our schedules last year never worked out.


for sure, i'd like to come out there in may if i can figure things out.

might as well post this here too
Parks and Recreations Ep. 3 As The Cro Flies The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder

same edit but now with the angry stamp of approval!


----------



## SnowMotion

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> for sure, i'd like to come out there in may if i can figure things out.


I am trying to get out there early May as well. We should all rip it up!!


----------



## Argo

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> for sure, i'd like to come out there in may if i can figure things out.
> 
> might as well post this here too
> Parks and Recreations Ep. 3 As The Cro Flies The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder
> 
> same edit but now with the angry stamp of approval!


We are driving up late June and are going through Tahoe to check in at smokin in sparks. I'm happy to take you up there and bring you back to Tahoe. We will only be camped in mt hood for 2-3 days early in the week and again the following sat and Sunday. But if you gotta place to stay I'm happy to supply a free ride to and from and you can share campsites for that few days we are there. 

Ready Camp Go! | MT Hood Village RV Resort. Is where we camp. We would not be there tues-Friday though, we gotta visit bend to see what we like about the area and dislike.


----------



## turbospartan

Cro - when were you last at Breck? I feel like a broken record replying to all of these different threads about the same thing: What is Breck looking like today/tomorrow?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Argo said:


> We are driving up late June and are going through Tahoe to check in at smokin in sparks. I'm happy to take you up there and bring you back to Tahoe. We will only be camped in mt hood for 2-3 days early in the week and again the following sat and Sunday. But if you gotta place to stay I'm happy to supply a free ride to and from and you can share campsites for that few days we are there.
> 
> Ready Camp Go! | MT Hood Village RV Resort. Is where we camp. We would not be there tues-Friday though, we gotta visit bend to see what we like about the area and dislike.


thanks for the offer but if i end up going out there im gonna want to go at the end of april/early may so i can take advantage of that $110 spring pass that ends may 28th.



turbospartan said:


> Cro - when were you last at Breck? I feel like a broken record replying to all of these different threads about the same thing: What is Breck looking like today/tomorrow?


i was out there between 4/3-4/7 so like last week and it was pretty warm, i have no idea what itd be like in the coming days though.


----------

